# Foreign Principal Residence Exemption



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Can the principal residence exception apply to foreign properties?

My mom lived in the foreign property in Asia from April 2012 to March 2013. We are considering selling this property within the next 6 months or so. Can this property be sold without triggering capital gain?


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

slacker said:


> Can the principal residence exception apply to foreign properties?
> 
> My mom lived in the foreign property in Asia from April 2012 to March 2013. We are considering selling this property within the next 6 months or so. Can this property be sold without triggering capital gain?


My understanding is that foreign properties can qualify for the principal residence exemption (PRE) for your mother, who must be a Canadian resident for tax purposes. Are you thinking to use your PRE for this property?
See this link for other conditions:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/...rtng-ncm/lns101-170/127/rsdnc/wht/hw-eng.html


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Also check how the local government will treat such gains?


----------

